# Hunting suggestions



## Will Edwards

I have a mouse problem and would like suggestions. I am planning to use a 5 foot .625 blowgun and stun darts. I need to know whether to bait-and-sit or any other techniques you might know of. If you need pictures, I can provide them.

*I am also setting out traps, just wanted to get suggestions if they don't work.


----------



## treefork

The old fashion mouse trap is the best . Smear a little peanut butter on top and underneath the trigger arm . Works great and inexpensive . The blowgun option takes time and patience . They tend to be more active at night . I would rely on the traps .


----------



## Will Edwards

Thank you. I'll try tonight and post pictures if I get anything.


----------



## giwtro

I second relying on the traps. Easy, humane, and quick clean up. Shooting them with a blow gun would be a bit more fun though...


----------



## giwtro

Any luck with the traps?


----------



## Will Edwards

Unfortunately not, but I hope that they try their luck tonight...


----------

